# 7750 Meets 7750



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice. Prefer the Fortis though I admit.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

O&W does it for me







....the Fortis looks like one of the many Poljot Aviator derivatives.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> the Fortis looks like one of the many Poljot Aviator derivatives


Im sure you meant that the other way round....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> O&W does it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't actually







Fortis / Poljot .... Poljot / Fortis ... doesn't really matter who had the "look" first...I will always think "Poljot" when I see that style. Sorry.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mike,

What a nice pair you have !.....

Wonder who was daft enough to part with the Fortis??
















It doesnt say Poljot to me though basically because the Poljot, good as they are in an "everyday" sort of way, they have that measly 30 minute chrono, which to a serious chrono user like myself, is practically useless. Add to that the fact that most Poljot chronos seem to "jump" a second or two on start-up, rule them out for navigational use.

I know that there is a serious difference in price, but neither of these drawbacks affect the 7750, which make it a far more usable chronograph IMHO

Roger


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Wonder who was daft enough to part with the Fortis??


Who said he was daft









In a photo, a Poljot Aviator can look much like a Fortis Flieger







You handle them together and you can really "feel" the difference.







and as for accuracy, the Fortis is best out of my mechanicals, only seconds out after a few weeks. (I have not tested the Mirage properly yet)

Is the Mirage, not a "poor mans" Sinn 103 ?







granted it is still a dear watch compared to a Poljot.

Anyway, thanks for your observations, I'm happy with them and that's what matters









MIKE..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> Add to that the fact that most Poljot chronos seem to "jump" a second or two on start-up, rule them out for navigational use.


Roger,

I've often noticed that as well....yes, I still have some 3133 Poljots









Does it affect the time keeping of the chrono?...I've never bothered to check...I assume not. But it is annoying







and very un-professional









Cheers

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Add to that the fact that most Poljot chronos seem to "jump" a second or two on start-up, rule them out for navigational use.
> ...


 You'r both, not on your own







I have one that "jumps" and dose not always zero, when you operate and reset the chrono' must be a common fault.

My Aviator is O.K how ever









MIKE..


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mike/Paul,

Glad it wasn't just me.....one of those little things, that once you spot it....it niggles forever....like my pet hate of hands that just dont quite line-up with indices....

I must be getting old and grumpYY









Roger


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

A second hand that jumps a couple of seconds is not going to seriously compromise VFR or even IFR navigation.

If it were to stick for a minute or two you might want to consider junking it, but a couple of seconds is neither here nor there (literally)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> A second hand that jumps a couple of seconds is not going to seriously compromise VFR or even IFR navigation.


That may well depend on how fast you are moving....


----------

